# Laptop Mod: Question?



## picklesnort (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I recently purchased a new HP Pavilion dv6125se special edition from Best Buy. It's wonderful...however, as a person very sensitive to color coordination (and as a perfectionist), I found it rather irritating that the bottom and sides of the laptop were in black, while the top was a beautiful glossy white.

THEREFORE,
I would like to do some very simple "case-modding" to the bottom and sides of the laptop from black to white. 

Here are my main questions:
1) What would be the best thing to use to change the color? (ie. Spray paint, acryllic paint...?) I'm looking for something durable, since it IS the bottom and will be scratching against surfaces, and something that will change the color without being too transparent (ie. seeing the black through the white) or too thick. (ie. such that it is chunky or very layered)

2) The sides contain all of my USB ports and etc. What would be the best way to protect these while I change the color?

3) I'm not quite sure how I am to go about this...do I somehow unscrew the bottom from the laptop? O__O'' As you can tell, I am very lost, but very determined. 

Hope to hear back from someone soon!

P.S. This site has a picture of a side view of my laptop:
http://houston.craigslist.org/sys/324564943.html


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

as far as exactly what to use to get the new finish im not sure,but here is a guide in pdf format from hp on how to take that thing apart.we accept no responseability for any damage you may cause.

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf


----------



## picklesnort (May 7, 2007)

Hi Pharoah,

Thank-you for your quick reply! I will definitely take a look at the pdf you gave me on how to take out the bottom.  At least it's a start!

If someone can tell me what I should use to change the color, it would be fantastic! :heartlove


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would talk to your local powder coater, I know they can coat plastic with powder coat but I am not sure if the material your lappy is made of is suitable for power coating, but if it is that would be the route i would be going as you would get an awesome finish that is very durable and you also have a huge range of colours.
Also something the size of a laptop wouldn't be that expensive and you would end up with a professional finish that would look factory done


----------

